# Bluebird On Ebay



## duffcam (Jun 27, 2016)

it is sweet, my daily rider for quite awhile, thanks.  I decided to sell it:  1938, Elgin Bluebird, tank,rack, balloon tires, skip tooth chain, tan#465.  it's on eBay & advertised locally
eBay item number: 131860902613

regards
Duff  713.898.5030


----------



## jkent (Jun 27, 2016)

here is the link, it makes things easier.
JKent

New listing 1938, Elgin Bluebird, tank,rack, balloon tires, skip tooth chain, tan#465


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 27, 2016)

Saw your ad any pre war CWC bikes?  I like my bikes without the overbite look


----------



## duffcam (Jun 28, 2016)

Yes
Duff 713.898.5030


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 2, 2016)

Have you ever given a bike like that to someone just to see what it felt like? Dibs on helping you with that.


----------

